# some help needed



## N84C (Sep 13, 2006)

just founed my grandads discharge book and need some help finding any info on the following ships he served on during ww2 and the later years of his sea going days

EMPIRE CELIA 1944
FLOWERGATE 1944
JAVANESE PRINCE 1945
KAIMATA 1946
BOLTON ABBEY 1966
MELROSE ABBEY 1966
EDENFEILD 1948
SS IXIA 1949
FORT ALBANY 1947
FORT ST JAMES 1941
OCEAN VAGRANT 1942


----------



## danube4 (Aug 20, 2005)

*Some help needed Melrose Abbey*

Try :- www.photoship.co.uk/ Pics of,
Melrose Abbey.
Flowergate.
Kaimata.
Bolton Abbey.

All the best. Barney.


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

Here are some details and pictures on a few of your list.

These may be the Bolton and Melrose Abbeys you need:
http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/GB_Pass_PCs_A.html
Built by Brooke Marine, Lowestoft, 1958/9
2,740GT, 302' x 45', diesel, twin screw, 15 1/2 knots, 80 passengers (as built).
Both were sold Greek in 1972 and renamed Ionia Express/Aegeon Express.

The 'Fort Albany' was a North Sands type built by Davie Shipbuilding Ltd. at Lauzon, Quebec in 1943.
Managed by Frank S. Dawson Ltd., Cardiff for the MOWT.
She became the 'La Fleche' of Papachristidis Co., Montreal in 1948 and was broken up in 1961.
7,131GT. 441' x 57', single screw, 3exp.
General outline of a "Fort":
http://www.mastermariners-capital.ca/images/mmc-fort-halkett-ship-700px.png

The 'Fort St. James' was another North Sands type. She was built by the Burrard Dry Dock Co., North Vancouver in January 1942 and was managed by Ellerman's Wilson Line for the MOWT.
To Lambert Brothers, London in 1946, renamed 'Temple Bar'.
Went to Far Eastern owners in 1959.
7,128GT, 439' x 57', single screw, 3exp.
Stuart Smith's photo of another "North Sands Fort" built by Burrard:
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/24437/si/fort/what/title/whenterm/y

The 'Ocean Vagrant' was delivered by Permanente Metals Corp., Richmond No. 1 Yard, Richmond, California in June, 1942 to the MOWT and managed by W. H. Cockerline & Co., Hull.
Became the 'Atlantic Vagrant' in 1948 (Baltic Steamship Co.).
Renamed 'Raphael' in 1950 for the Bolton Steam Shipping Co.
Sold Panamanian in 1951 and named 'Siram' and then 'Syros' in 1961.
Scrapped in China in 1968.
7,174GT, 442' x 57', Single screw, 3exp., 11 knots
Stuart Smith's picture of similar "Ocean" type ship:
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/36062/si/ocean/perpage/12/limit/all

The 'Edenfield' was a T2 tanker and her history is complex: you can find it within the story of the Upper Lakes self unloader 'Canadian Transfer'.
http://www.boatnerd.com/pictures/fleet/cantransfer.htm
Picture of her as built:
http://www.t2tanker.org/gallery2/main.php?g2_view=core.ShowItem&g2_itemId=175

Javanese Prince:
http://www.ben-line.org.uk/benlarig (44) photo.htm
She was transferred, rather than sold, to the Prince Line as the Rio Cape Line was a Furness Prince subsidiary.

Empire Celia, completed in 1943 for the MOWT and managed by Connell & Grace Ltd, Newcastle.
Counties Ship Management, London took over the management in 1946.
Renamed 'Putney Hill' in 1948, after being bought by CSM.
Renamed 'Forest Hill' in 1949, owned by London & Overseas Freighters Ltd.
The following year she, without change of ownership, was renamed 'London Statesman'.
Counties Ship and London & Overseas were affiliated companies.
To Far Eastern & Panama Transport Corp., Panama in 1951 as the 'Morella'.
Polish Ocean Lines, Gydnia acquired her in the same year and renamed her 'Jednosc'.
Scrapped Hong Kong in 1963.

Kaimata, built 1931, New Zealand Shipping Co., 5,278GT
Other details needed.
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum/Old Ship Picture Gallery/K/slides/Kaimata.html




Bruce C


----------



## oceantramp (Jul 16, 2005)

*Some help needed*

IXIA Stag Line Ltd North Shields. 
12/1944 completed by Wm Hamilton and Co Ltd Port Glasgow as EMPIRE KUMASI for the Minstry of War Transport (Joseph Robinson & Sons managers)
1946 Purchased by Stag Line Ltd converted from coal to oil burning. Renamed IXIA 11/1951 sold to Century Shipping Corporation Liberia renamed EMPIRE TRADER. 1954 sold to Cia Atlantica Pacifica SA Liberia renamed NORTH RIVER.
1960 sold to Italian shipbreakers 31/1/1960 arrived at Spezia to be broken up.
I will post a photo of IXIA on this site which you can copy.

Link to oceantramp's photograph of Ixia => http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery//showphoto.php?photo=38373


----------



## N84C (Sep 13, 2006)

many thanks bruce and oceantramp.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

EMPIRE CELIA additional info ...
B-type cargo; 7,030gt; launched 7th Feb 1943; Completed April 1943
Arrived Hong Kong 29th April 1963
445ft o/a; 431ft x 56ft; T3cyl engines.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

*Flowergate*

Ex Normandy blockship; being towed to a breaker's yard in Wales; broke adrift on June 27th 1946; not what you normally expect to see on a sunny beach at Porthminster, St Ives.


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Treeve,
I didn't post anything on the 'Flowergate' as I couldn't find anything on this particular ship after 1941 and wasn't too sure if she was the one in question.
The pictures appear to indicate that she might fit the building date. Turnbull, Scott had a number of ships of that name over the years.

FLOWERGATE: Built 1911 as Hansa Line's 'Schildturm' by J. C. Tecklenborg. To Britain in 1919 as war reparations and sold the following year to Turnbull, Scott Shipping Co., being renamed 'Flowergate'. Sold out of fleet 1941. 5,059GT 

One small addition to the Empire Celia saga--she was built by Charles Connell, Glasgow.

Bruce C


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

*Flowergate*

another one of her at Porthminster
( Hi Bruce, I had the same question as to date )


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Snippet on Flowergate ...
1941 - 3rd Feb 1941, SS Dione II, a straggler from Convoy SC-20, was bombed & damaged by a German FW 200 Condor aircraft of I/KG 40 in 55°40N/14°23W. On 4 February, the damaged Dione II was shelled & sunk by U-93 NW of Aran Island, Co. Galway. The master, 26 crewmembers and one gunner were lost. Five crewmembers were picked up by the British SS Flowergate & landed at Glasgow.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

FLOWERGATE : 5,170t; was sunk as harbour blockship, 7th February 1944


----------



## Dave Edge (May 18, 2005)

"Kaimata" was built by Wm Denny in 1931 for their own account and registered at Glasgow as "Ardenvohr" with management by Trinder, Anderson who used the ship on their Australind Steam Shipping Co., services. 1936 sold to New Zealand Shipping and renamed "Kaimata" for M.A.N.Z. Line service, still with Trinder, Anderson as managers. 1954 sold Avenue Shipping Company, renamed "Antrim", same managers. Sold Hong Kong owners, renamed "Hong Kong Fir". 1963 sold Indonesia, renamed "Affan-El-Bahar", 1964 renamed "Sang Pratiwi", 1967 renamed "Pala", 1969 broken up in Hong Kong.


----------

